# "This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds before submitting another search."



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

> This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds before submitting another search. You have 2 seconds to wait before another search will be allowed.


Any chance that instead of getting this message, a user could get a redirect page with an automatic countdown timer that then displays the search results?

Something like this:
*This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds before submitting another search. Your search will automatically happen in 2 seconds...*


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I was gonna ask if TC Club Members could just not have a waiting time at all... or perhaps make it just 1 or 2 seconds.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

dswallow said:


> I was gonna ask if TC Club Members could just not have a waiting time at all... or perhaps make it just 1 or 2 seconds.


Either of those would be acceptable to me...


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Either of those would be acceptable to me...


The 1 or 2 second?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

cditty said:


> The 1 or 2 second?


The "just not have a waiting time at all", or the "just 1 or 2 seconds".


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, it is a site side setting that is made. We do this so the search system is not flooded with searches which is the #1 Vb large site killer. The time is not really an issue I would say for it is not really mentioned. 

Sorry, but the page does not auto refresh and we are not making any more code changes at this time as we hope to move to the new version of Vb. (Talking longer than we had hoped.)


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

David Bott said:


> Sorry, it is a site side setting that is made. We do this so the search system is not flooded with searches which is the #1 Vb large site killer. The time is not really an issue I would say for it is not really mentioned.
> 
> Sorry, but the page does not auto refresh and we are not making any more code changes at this time as we hope to move to the new version of Vb. (Talking longer than we had hoped.)


I'll typically do one search. If that doesn't come up with anything, I rarely try to find things with other terms because it's just maddening revising a search and repeatedly having to wait 4 or 5 more seconds. Screw the search; it's often not that great anyway. Just post, I say. 

The least it could do is allow another search immediately if the last search returned no results.

I wish there was something like Google-for-vBulletin. And it's almost doable via google.com now, except that Happy Hour and TC Club forums are registered-user-only so Google won't index them anymore.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

When we move to the next version, their is a hack for a different search routine. I will be using it and should be able to remove the timer for runs a lot better.


----------

